# Der Klub der Nachsitzer/Klassenbucheintraghaber



## Mr G33k (27. Juni 2008)

Dieser Thread ist für alle, die nicht immer brav und langweilig in der Schule sind. Hier könnt ihr eure Klassenbucheinträge und Gründe fürs Nachsitzen posten.

Ich fang mal an:

Nachsitzen: 1 mal, weil ich jemand geschlagen hab.

Klassenbucheinträge: 7 mal: Stören des Unterrichts, 8 Minuten zu spät aus der Pause, 2 Minuten zu spät zur Mittagsschule,  Kunstsaal nicht schnell genug aufgeäumt (für die ganze Klasse), Radiergummi, der durch die Klasse geflogen ist, und die Lehrerin über dem Auge getroffen hat (auch für die ganze Klasse), mehrfach nicht gemacht Hausaufgaben in Englisch (da warens vielleicht 15 mal nicht gemachte Hausaufgaben, verdien ich dafür schon nen Eintrag?) und nochmal stören des Unterrichts.


----------



## Serran (27. Juni 2008)

Naya... Ich einmal wegen Abschreiben in französisch...  Aber das was du machst ist krank!  Was willste später werden? Fließbandarbeiter?  Bist nämlich gut dabei... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Ach ya und noch einen Eintrag hab ich weil ichmeine Mappe nicht abgegeben hab und dich nicht bwertet werden konnte... Desshlab krieg ich jetzt ne 3 Satt ner 2 in Chemie... Sowas mach ich nie wieder


----------



## Theroas (27. Juni 2008)

Dieser Thread ist nicht schlechter als der übliche Mist im Allgemeinen.
Die Chefflamer hier können ihre Kreativität ja kurz bei "Bewerte den Sch***dr**k des Users über dir " abladen.

Mein Highscore liegt bei _"Sch***** und B** spielen Schach im Unterricht"._
Das hats seinerzeit immerhin in die Abi Zeitung geschafft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juni 2008)

Auch wenn ich den Thread für Schwachsinn halte - einen Unterhaltungswert bietet er dennoch. Deshalb zähle ich halt auch auf...

Einen Verweis, weil ich dem Turnlehrer einen Ball in die Fresse gekickt hatte.
Reperaturkosten für ein Fenster.
Reparaturkosten für eine Mauer. 
Reperaturkosten für ein Pult.
Neukauf eines Pultes für die Schule.
Reperaturkosten für eine Lampe.
Neukauf einer Lampe für die Schule.
Reperaturkosten für die Zimmerdecke in der Kochschule.


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juni 2008)

Auch wir haben unsere Geographielehrerin soweit gebracht, dass sie Ende dieses Schuljahres die Kündigung eingereicht hat - cool fühlen wir uns ganz bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Mr G33k (27. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Auch wir haben unsere Geographielehrerin soweit gebracht, dass sie Ende dieses Schuljahres die Kündigung eingereicht hat - cool fühlen wir uns ganz bestimmt nicht.



Respekt, sowas hab ich noch nicht geschafft! Aber ob ich das schaffen will, bezweifle ich.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (27. Juni 2008)

Ich finde es auch lächerlich auf so etwas stolz zu sein, aber ich habe auch mal einen Klassenbucheintrag bekommen, weil ich mit einer Kordel rumgespielt habe. Der Eintrag hieß "W**** macht fädelspiele im Unterricht".
Ich glaube sonst habe ich noch nie einen bekommen. Lustig ist aber noch selber Klassenbucheinträge zu schreiben, wie :" Soundso wichst sich im Unterricht einen." oder etwas derartiges. ;-)

Ich mag aber nochwas lustiges erzählen: Mein Kumpel hatte am ersten Tag voll den Hasskick auf einen anderen Mitschüler. So hatte mein Kumpel ihn beleidigt und der andere Mitschüler hat nur "selber" gesagt und mein Freund ist aufgestanden und hat ihm eine geknallt. Auch ziemlich lächerlich, aber sowas ist immer lustig anzuschauen.


----------



## Besieger (27. Juni 2008)

1. Lehrer musste wegen mir Unterriht 20 min vor Schluss beenden
2. Lehrer fasst nen herzinfakt beschert


----------



## Dargun (27. Juni 2008)

was ist denn ein klassenbuch?kann man das essen^^...hmmmm....ja einträge gabs auch über mich...aber wie die aussahen kp...das ist zu lange her -.-


----------



## iggeblackmoore (27. Juni 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Oh Mann! Wie geil! Du hast Recht! Jetzt merke ich wie lustig das eigentlich ist!!
> 
> Ha...Ha...Ho...Ho oh Mann ich kann nicht mehr!



Es kann wirklich lustig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In 10 Jahren sitzt man mit seinen Freunden am Stammtisch und erzählt sich so welche Geschichten.
Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich Leute darüber kaputt lachen, wenn sie erzählen :" Ich war immer der liebste Schüler in der Klasse und hab nie was gemacht." Die anderen werden sich natürlich über solche Aussagen kaputt lachen anstatt wenn man sagt :" Weißt du noch als ich fast von der Schule geflogen bin, als ich das und das verbrochen habe und weil ich das und das gesagt habe." Über sowas macht sich natürlich niemand lustig.
Man macht sich echt am meisten über sachen lustig die echt nicht nötig und total Sinnlos sind.
Ich schmunzel schon alleine davon, wenn ich drüber nachdenke was wir schon alles verbrochen haben und wenn sowas ins Gespräch kommt liegt die ganze Mannschaft am Boden.
Also macht dumme Sachen, damit ihr später immer noch drüber lachen könnt, aber man sollte es natürlich nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Shalor (27. Juni 2008)

Ähm..jaaa... Ich finds ja auch immer total lustig wenn ich mein Englischheft zuhause liegen gelassen hab. Sogar meine Lehrerin lacht sich kaputt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (27. Juni 2008)

Kollege von mir hat es auch immer "vergessen" als wir Hausaufgaben auf hatte, dabei hatte er es in der Stunde dann plötzlich als wir etwas aufschreiben oder notieren mussten...komisch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (27. Juni 2008)

Natürlich gibt es lustige Sachen die man machen kann, aber wenn man zum Rektor geschickt wird, den Lehrer zum kündigen treibt, das Englischheft vergisst ist das einfach nicht lustig.

Wenn man sich unter dem Pult versteckt weil man die Sachen vergessen hat und der Lehrer dann einfach vorbeiläuft.. ziemlich lustige Situation ^^ (mal als Beispiel)


----------



## Mr G33k (27. Juni 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es lustige Sachen die man machen kann, aber wenn man zum Rektor geschickt wird, den Lehrer zum kündigen treibt, das Englischheft vergisst ist das einfach nicht lustig.
> 
> Wenn man sich unter dem Pult versteckt weil man die Sachen vergessen hat und der Lehrer dann einfach vorbeiläuft.. ziemlich lustige Situation ^^ (mal als Beispiel)



Was soll denn daran schlimm sein, wenn man mal nen Heft vergisst. Es ist nichtmal schlimm, wenn man sein Heft mal mit Absicht nicht mitnimmt. Ich nehm zum Beispiel nur mein Englisch-, Mathe- und Lateinheft mit. In allen anderen Fächern schreib ich auf Blätter, die ich dann entweder mitnehme oder wegwerf. Ihr habt echt Probleme...


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Was soll denn daran schlimm sein, wenn man mal nen Heft vergisst. Es ist nichtmal schlimm, wenn man sein Heft mal mit Absicht nicht mitnimmt. Ich nehm zum Beispiel nur mein Englisch-, Mathe- und Lateinheft mit. In allen anderen Fächern schreib ich auf Blätter, die ich dann entweder mitnehme oder wegwerf. Ihr habt echt Probleme...


Cogito, ergo sum...


----------



## chopi (27. Juni 2008)

warte warte,hab mir den threadnamen mal durchgelesen,aber nicht den rest.
darf ich hier mit regelmäßigem streit mit den lehrern,ner klassenkonfernenz und mehr einträgen als alle in der klasse zusammen posten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ja,mach ich aber nicht,kkthxcu-.-


----------



## the Huntress (27. Juni 2008)

Ich habe auch die eine oder andere Sache vergessen oder war mal störend im Unterricht habe jedoch nie einen Eintrag bekommen da ich so intelligent bin und nach spätestens der 2ten Verwarnung damit aufhöre.

Sitzen geblieben bin ich auch nie und habe es auch nicht vor!


----------



## Noxiel (27. Juni 2008)

Nutzer dieses Forums und Leser dieses Threads. 
Ab hier ist das Offtopic bitte zu beenden. Das Thema steht fest und behandelt nicht den Bekanntheitsgrad noch die Beliebtheit von Mr G33k. Während ich mir jetzt überlege ob ich die letzten vier Seiten Spam und Flames entferne, will ich noch kurz gesagt haben, dass weiteres Offtopic und zwar gleichgültig von wem es kommt mit einer Verwarnung geahndet wird.


----------



## tschilpi (27. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist für alle, die nicht immer brav und langweilig in der Schule sind. Hier könnt ihr eure Klassenbucheinträge und Gründe fürs Nachsitzen posten.
> 
> Ich fang mal an:
> 
> ...


LOL, als ich das las dachte ich du sagst irgendwas krasses.
Aber vergleich da mal mit unseren ''tollen'' Schülern,
es gibt paar, die mussten ca 30 mal Nachsitzen, Hausaufgaben 120+ mal vergessen (im Jahr), und verdammt grosses Stören des Unterrichts.


----------



## Deanne (27. Juni 2008)

Ich hatte mal einen Mitschüler, der an einem Tag folgende interessante Einträge verpasst bekam:

"Stefan H. schlägt peitschenartig Mädchen."
"Stefan H. zieht im Unterricht seine Hose aus."

Das toppt meine eher selten gestreuten Einträge wegen unerlaubten Lesens einer "Illustrierten" im Unterricht doch bei weitem, aber ich musste mich darüber auch nie wirklich definieren.


----------



## Auylio (27. Juni 2008)

Naja ich hatte mal wegen singen in Französich aber mehr auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (27. Juni 2008)

o m g

was ihr hier als krank erachtet ist naja...kinderkram o0

ich sag jetzt nicht was ich für einträge hatte, heute würde ich das nichtmehr tun...


----------



## iggeblackmoore (28. Juni 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Statt solchen Unfug hättest du mal besser aufgepast vor allem in der deutschen Rechtschreibung ne?
> 
> Und das Mr. g33k ein kleines Kiddie ist wissen wir doch alle ne, warum geben wir ihm auch noch die Aufmerksamkeit die er wil o0
> 
> BTW: Gibts hier im buffed Forum eig auch sowas wie "Ignore"?



Ja du musst du unter "Einstellungen" und dann glaube ich steht dort "Benutzer Ignorieren".

Damit ich nicht verwarnt werde: Mein Freund ist nur sitzen geblieben (er kam somit in meine Klasse), weil er nie Hausaufgaben gemacht hat.


----------



## dragon1 (28. Juni 2008)

(ich)liest im unterricht
liest im unterricht
liest im unterricht
liest im unterricht
liest im unterricht

^^


----------



## Nevad (28. Juni 2008)

Solange es das Schulbuch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw war es mir so klar,dass du hier deine "Schandtaten" in die Menge schreist..Ich habe die ganze Zeit darauf gewartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. Juni 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Solange es das Schulbuch ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja,aber das falsche buch xD
und wieso sagst du bei den anderen nix?sondern wartest auf mich.


----------



## Geige (28. Juni 2008)

verweis nur weil ich die englisch hausi der nächsten stunde abgeschrieben hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (28. Juni 2008)

Eigentlich wollt ich den Thread ja zu Tode flamen aber alle Flames die ich gemacht habe wurden gelöscht also trag ich was zum Thema bei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (finde dafür sollte mich ein Mod jetzt loben)

- Hausaufgaben vergessen zu machen, unterm Pult versteckt und sobald der Lehrer weg war wieder hervorkommen (Mann bin ich böse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Mit Bleistift gegen wen gekämpft. Lehrer kommentierte im Klassenbuch: "Kampf auf Leben und Tod"
- Die Englisch Lehrerin gefragt wieso es in England verboten ist eine Latte zu kriegen


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Juni 2008)

Klassenbucheintrag! 
Bevor ich umzog, hab ich ne "Abschiedslan" gemacht, mitten in der Woche und mit meinen Kumpels am Morgen zur Schule... Naja, bin als ich einschlief vom Stuhl gefallen... Schlimmer wars, dass ich ziemlich nach Alk stank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  War das Thema des Tages in der Schule


----------



## nalcarya (29. Juni 2008)

Ich hab immer nur auf die Schultische gemalt und gezeichnet. Und halt so irrelevanten Kram wie lesen, sich unterhalten und stndardmäßig Hausaufgaben und Bücher "vergessen".

Das schlimmste was mir jetzt auf Anhieb einfällt war, als ich mal im Physikunterricht (da hatten wir in dem Raum so große Tische mit glatter, weißer Oberfläche und allen möglichen Anschlüssen dran) in der hintersten Reihe saß und mit schwarzem und rotem Edding ein ca 15x15cm großes Schaf, das von einem aus dem Boden schießenden Stachel aufgespießt wird, auf den Tisch gemalt habe.
Fiel erst mal nicht weiter auf, aber unser Physiklehrer bemerkte es dann irgendwann doch in einer späteren Unterrichtsstunde mit einer anderen Klasse. Da der "nette" Mann auch noch Herr Schaaf hieß, fand er das gar nicht witzig *hust* :>


----------



## WestIce (29. Juni 2008)

ich sag nur paar stichwörter...

an der tafel, im tagebuch und überall im klassenzimmer kleben damenbinden...
*** heißt seinen Lehrer einen Hur*nsohn
in der 5.h begann ein Vorhang zu brennen

mehr geb ich jetzt lieber nicht von mir.....


----------



## Shalor (29. Juni 2008)

WestIce schrieb:


> iin der 5.h begann ein Vorhang zu brennen




Bei uns haben sich zwei ne Bombe gebaut und einen Tisch in die Luft gejagt xD


----------



## Besieger (29. Juni 2008)

en Kumpel von mir hat en Eintrag bekommen weil er die Reifen des Autos meiner Lehrerin aufgestochen hat . Ist danach von der Schule geflogen...


----------



## Lendryll (29. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> da warens vielleicht 15 mal nicht gemachte Hausaufgaben, verdien ich dafür schon nen Eintrag?


lol ?!
Wir kriegen schon einen Eintrag ins Heft zum unterschreiben für die Eltern wenn wir in einem Halbjahr 3mal die Hausaufgaben vergessen o.Ö
Und ein Lehrer ist bei uns so krank...Wenn du 2mal die Hausaufgaben vergisst bist du automatisch eine Notenstufe schlechter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten hab ich eigentlich nur 1-2 Klassenbucheinträge wegen Störens des Unterrichts...


----------



## paTschQ (29. Juni 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> en Kumpel von mir hat en Eintrag bekommen weil er die Reifen des Autos meiner Lehrerin aufgestochen hat . Ist danach von der Schule geflogen...




xD wie krank
mfg


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Juni 2008)

Vor ein paar jahren, bot einer aus meiner alten Schulklasse der Lehrerin an, ihm einen zu Blasen. So schnell konnten wir gar nicht gucken, wie die vor ihm stand und zum Direx schleifte^^. Wie das ausginge weiß ich bis heute nicht, hat er nicht mehr drüber geredet.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (29. Juni 2008)

Ich musste einmal nachsitzen, weil ich in der großen Pause nicht nach draußen gegangen bin (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jaja, unser lieber Herr Engel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), sonst in der Grundschule in der ersten Klasse fast jede Woche wegen Prügeleien. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuelle Klassenbuchgeschichten:
****** hat sich auf dem Schulhof geprügelt.
****** hat sich auf dem Schulhof geprügelt.
****** hat sich auf dem Schulhof geprügelt.
****** hat sich auf dem Schulhof geprügelt.
...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (29. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich musste einmal nachsitzen, weil ich in der großen Pause nicht nach draußen gegangen bin (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hab dich immer für total liep undso gehalten...Nu hab ich Angst vor dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (29. Juni 2008)

Du brauchst aber keine Angst vor mir zu haben! *tröst*










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (29. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich musste einmal nachsitzen, weil ich in der großen Pause nicht nach draußen gegangen bin (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




In der grossen Pause GEHT man nach draussen.

Mädchen prügeln sich nicht, das ist komisch - sie holen höchstens Homeboys für sich die dann die Arbeit erledigen.


----------



## Thoor (29. Juni 2008)

Ich hasse den Thread(-ersteller) eig aber was solls auch ich habe meine Sünden...

Jetz da ich zur Schule raus bin kann ichs sagen....

-Thunder unter den Tischen versteckt(10 ander Zahle) und alle gleichzeitig in die Luft gelassen (war am letzten Schultag mit 10 Freunden)

-Wiederholtes stören des Unterrichts, wir haben uns gefragt warum die Lehrerin immer Witze macht über die nur sie lacht (wir haben sie immer "Bibber" genannt und wenn sie n Witz gemacht hat gröllte die hinterster Reihe, also wir "Biber Witz"!) 

-Der Detuschlehrer nervte mich dermassen ich hab ihm gesagt er sei ein "Ignorantes Arschloch"->"Kein Respekt vor Authoritätspersonen". Als er mich später fragte wie ich jetz darüber denke sagte ich:"Immer noch gleich ausser, ich finde sie sind nicht eine"Authoritätsperson sondern ne Witzfigur"(Den Satz hät ich mir sparen sollen, gab den Ärger meines Lebens)

Sonst war ich ein (fast) immer braver (engel!


----------



## Shalor (29. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Du brauchst aber keine Angst vor mir zu haben! *tröst*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich mag keine Kampflesben... *duck* *lachend aus dem Forum flücht*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (29. Juni 2008)

Bei mir gab auch mal "Schlagen einer Autoritätsperson" Oo, da hab ich die Lehrerin mal mitm Heft angetippt und die begann zu kreischen wie eien Nebälkrähä Oo


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2008)

WestIce schrieb:


> ich sag nur paar stichwörter...
> 
> an der tafel, im tagebuch und überall im klassenzimmer kleben damenbinden...
> *** heißt seinen Lehrer einen Hur*nsohn
> ...


loool^^

noch was von mir: ein nasser schwamm am lehrersessel...die lehrerin fragte dann: *welchen lehrer hattet ihr letzte stunde bitte!?* xD


----------



## dalai (30. Juni 2008)

Sofa aus dem Fenster geworfen, Radio an die Boxen der Pausenglocke angeschlossen und Musik abgespielt, dass waren glaube ich meine letzten vergehen, welche "bestraft" wurden...


----------



## QcK (30. Juni 2008)

Tadel weil ich mich unter den Tisch unserer anfang 60, leicht demenzen, Lehrerin gesetzt habe, während sie unterricht gemacht hat, und nach und nach alle Stifte aus ihrer Federmappe genommen habe, bis keine mehr drinnen waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann bin ich unter Tisch vorgekommen und habe ihr gesagt, dass ihre Stifte runtergefallen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Eintrag, weil mir beim Tafelputzen die Hose runtergerutscht ist...

Noch ein Eintrag, weil wir uns hinter so ner beweglichen Posterwand versteckt haben mit 3 Leuten, und Tiergeräusche gemacht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

also...

-Beleidigung einer Respektsperson, ich hab gesagt "Sie können sich das Buch in den Arsch schieben" es ging dabei um die Schullektüre "Die Welle"
-dauerndes Stören des Unterrichs, Sie hätte mich ja wenigstens immer ausreden lassen können aber nein...
-hat einen Klassenkameraden geschlagen, genauer gesagt ich hab ihm in die Fresse gehaun worauf seine Brille gegen den Heizkörper geknallt ist, der einzige Kommentar des Leherers dazu war:" (Mein NAme) machs Fenster zu!" wärend im HIntergrund der betroffene Klassenkamerad eine harte Strafe gefordert hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-Hausaufgaben vergessen, Hefte vergessen
-unerlaubtes entfernen vom Schulgelände, genauer gesagt ist die ganze Klasse einfach nach HAuse gegangen nach der 4ten Stunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-Fußballspielen im Klassenzimmer
-Fechten im Klassenzimmer
-Stabilos so lange gegen die Wand geschossen bis sie an der Wand zerplatzt sind
-Fußabdrücke an den Wänden und der DECKE!!! hinterlassen
-Kunstlehrerin zum weinen gebracht, war aber leider nicht alleine mein werk sondern das der gesamten klasse, sie ist nicht lange an der schule geblieben jaja

mehr fällt mir dazu erst mal nicht ein aber das war noch längst nicht alles, in der Berufsschule gehts ja jetzt weiter *freu*


----------



## luXz (30. Juni 2008)

nunja also bei uns in kustunterricht haben wie der neuen lehrerin gleich angesehn das sie sich nicht durschsetzten kann und dass dann völlig ausgenutzt
das war ihr erstes und letztes jahr an der schule...

schon am anfang des Jahres ging es so drunter und drüber, dass die klasse in zwei hälften geteilt wurde (nur für kunst) also die eine hälfte durfte früher gehen, die andere hatte kunstuntericht das hat sich dann immer abgewechselt

einmal ist sie wütend aus dem klassenzimmer gegangen und kam einige minuten danach mit dem Direktor zurück der dann die klasse zusammengeschießen hat (hat aber eig nichts bewirkt)

achsitzen muss ich aber kaum noch, weil ich mich nie erwischen lasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber letztes jahr musste ich andauernt nachsitzen weil ich nie meine IT hausaufgaben gemacht habe


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> nunja also bei uns in kustunterricht haben wie der neuen lehrerin gleich angesehn das sie sich nicht durschsetzten kann und dass dann völlig ausgenutzt
> das war ihr erstes und letztes jahr an der schule...
> 
> schon am anfang des Jahres ging es so drunter und drüber, dass die klasse in zwei hälften geteilt wurde (nur für kunst) also die eine hälfte durfte früher gehen, die andere hatte kunstuntericht das hat sich dann immer abgewechselt
> ...


selbe geschichte hab ichauch erlebt Oo

kann es sein das wir zusammen auf der schule warn und sogar in der selben klasse?


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> -hat einen Klassenkameraden geschlagen, genauer gesagt ich hab ihm in die Fresse gehaun worauf seine Brille gegen den Heizkörper geknallt ist, der einzige Kommentar des Leherers dazu war:" (Mein NAme) machs Fenster zu!" wärend im HIntergrund der betroffene Klassenkamerad eine harte Strafe gefordert hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ROFL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tjoa, bin auch schon seit über 12 Jahren aus der Schule raus und hab damals alles mitgenommen, was es gab. Würde ich jetzt hier anfangen zu erzählen (vorallem was im "Muttiheft" (jaja, DDR Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) so alles steht), würde das den Rahmen des Forums sprengen. Und trotzdem ist aus mir was anständiges geworden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> ROFL!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das gesicht des lehrers sah aus wieder der smilie hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und dazu der trockene komentar ich muss heute noch drüber lachen


----------



## mofsens (30. Juni 2008)

naja lustig, und mal ne erfahrung wert ist:
betrunken in der schule sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


is zwar schon paar jahre her aber ich hab beim zurueckdenken an die sache immernoch nen grinsen auf der backe ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

mofsens schrieb:


> naja lustig, und mal ne erfahrung wert ist:
> betrunken in der schule sein
> 
> 
> ...


rofl das hatten wir letzten fasching in der Berufsschule das war geil
edit: betrunken in der arbeit hab ich heute weil ichmihc gestern nicht zusammenreißen konnte bei dem  Public vewing (wie schreibt man das?)


----------



## QcK (30. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Public vewing (wie schreibt man das?)



public viewing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm joah betrunken in der Schule haben wir auch Oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 besonders an Karneval 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir dürfen das, wir sind Rheinländer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (30. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> selbe geschichte hab ichauch erlebt Oo
> 
> kann es sein das wir zusammen auf der schule warn und sogar in der selben klasse?



landsberg am Lech? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: oh hab in deinem profil gesehn das das nicht sein kann da du älter bist als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (30. Juni 2008)

Hmm, ich glaube unsere Klasse hat in den 3 Jahren Sekundarschule 3 Kunstlehrer/innen und 2 Musiklehrer verbraucht. Ausser dem hatte einer unsere Hauptlehrer einen schweren Skiunfall und konnten 2 Moante nicht unterrichten und dann bekamen wir eine Praktikantin. Hier sei zu erwähnen das wir da im 2ten Jahr waren und es ihr erstes mal mit einer Klasse war. Ach Gott, war das geil. Musik hören während dem Unterrricht und nichts tun. Leider hiess es danach stark ranklotzen da wir voll im Rückstand waren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (30. Juni 2008)

Mein Gott, wenn ich das hier so lese, fühle ich mich so brav und unschuldig! XD


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Mein Gott, wenn ich das hier so lese, fühle ich mich so brav und unschuldig! XD


im gegensatz zu manch anderem BIST du brav und unschuldig


----------



## tschilpi (30. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Mein Gott, wenn ich das hier so lese, fühle ich mich so brav und unschuldig! XD


/signed, verdammt, ich würde wohl nie in meinem Leben so etwas tun xD


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

tschilpi schrieb:


> /signed, verdammt, ich würde wohl nie in meinem Leben so etwas tun xD


glaub mir da hast du ein leben lang was davon

ach ja in meiner klasse haben mal 2 jungs nem andern das schlüsselbein gebrochen


----------



## Shalor (30. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> glaub mir da hast du ein leben lang was davon
> 
> ach ja in meiner klasse haben mal 2 jungs nem andern das schlüsselbein gebrochen




Toll...Wenn das bewusst war würd ich die zwei anklagen.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Toll...Wenn das bewusst war würd ich die zwei anklagen.



du weist nicht wie oft man alle aus unserer klasse und der gesamten schule hätte anklagen müssen ich war auf einer pikfeinen privatschule aber da laufen die größten arschlöcher rum die denken nur weil sie reich sind jedem alles antun könnten.
irgendwann arangierst du dich und alle schweigen alles tot

Kritisier das system aber es hat funktioniert und die die es nicht ausgehalten haben sind von der schule gegangen

PS: auf dieser schule hat es bisher nur 1ner geschaft von der schule zu fliegen
PSS: es war die PIndl realschule in regensburg schickt niemanden dorthin der rektor ist unfähig hoch 3

edit: sagt mal ausnahmsweise nichts dazu danke


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

ich dachte immer ich sei schlimm .. nunja ok ich habe den einen auch verhauen aber das weil sie mich zu 2t angegriffen haben .. naja vlt bisle unsanft mit dem elbogen getroffen aber kann ich ja auch nix dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 notwer ..

und anonsten halt so kleinigkeiten
hausaufgaben vergessen
schuhltasche vergessen

ahja und einmal sagte unsere zeichenlererin wir sollen das abzeihcen was hier vorne steht und euch am besten gefällt .. ich hab sie gezeichnet naja .. zuerst wurde sie in der klasse wütend ich so fuck ^^ und danach sie so ja komm nachher vorbei. und dann hat sie sich entschuldigt und bedankt .P .. lehrer soll mal wer kapieren.

aonsten war ich nie wirklich pöse .. (ok vast vergessen hab aus versehen lehrer mit nem harten schneeball getroffen .. naja knapp verpeilt und die lehrer müssen ja auch hinter ner schneeballschlacht vorbei ne?)


----------



## Lurock (30. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> .....
> irgendwann arangierst du dich und alle schweigen alles tot
> ....


Meinst du vllt revanchieren?


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Meinst du vllt revanchieren?


nein das war so gemeint und nun bitte an den edit halten danke


----------



## mofsens (30. Juni 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Toll...Wenn das bewusst war würd ich die zwei anklagen.




un dann gibts erst recht dresche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 heutzutage kannste damit leider niemanden mehr beeindrucken die fuehlen sich doch nur cooler mit "vorstrafen" un gerichtsterminen....


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

mofsens schrieb:


> un dann gibts erst recht dresche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


pass auf gleich kommen wieder diese supertollen schüler die dann sagen "aber wir müssen uns gemeinsam gegen diese störenfriede wäääähren omfg" naja aber realität ist hier und die sidn








                                        hier also ganz weit weg


----------



## Wagga (1. Juli 2008)

Omg, gegen euch war ich ja recht brav.

In der 4 Klasse kamm ich mal 15 Minuten zu spät und musste nachsitzen,
habe das nie verstanden.

Ich bekamm in der Grundschule nur 3 Einträge für Hausaufgaben vergessen.
Ab der 5 Klasse, hatte ich keine einzigen Einträge mehr.
Ich machte immer brav meine Hausaufgaben, und fertig.
Störte den Unterricht kaum.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Yuukami (1. Juli 2008)

1. Beleidigung einer Mitschülerin 
2. Beleidigung einer Lehrerin

das zu 5 klasse

1. schneeball  + kopf eines lehrers = eintrag


das zur 6 klasse


danach kam meineswissend nichts mehr


----------



## Qonix (1. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ahja und einmal sagte unsere zeichenlererin wir sollen das abzeihcen was hier vorne steht und euch am besten gefällt ..


Die Aufgabe hatten wir auch mal. Wir haben die Wand des Schulhauses abgezeichnet. Somit waren, hmm glaube 2 oder 3 Stunden, rumhängen an einem schönen Sommertag angesagt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja in der Berufsschule hatte ich lauter M im Zeugnisse. M steht für Mangelhaft. Weil ich nie Hausaufgaben gemacht habe, keine Prüfungen unterschreiben lies und verbessert habe. Aber das intressiert sowieso kein Schwein mehr nachher.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (1. Juli 2008)

lol

ich will garnicht erst anfangen das was ich hier lese ist nichts sogar mehr als nichts ich kann das garnicht beschreiben 

naja einige highlites waren unsere täglich weinende mathelehrerin und übrigens auch mit dem klassenbuch schlagende / wollen wirs mal so sagen in bestimmten fächer herschten rütli schulen verhältnisse 
ich gehe jetzt auf ne privatschule um mein abi nachzuholen 

die rektorin meiner schule sagte mir auch das ich der schlimmste schüler war den sie jeh auf der schule gehabt hatte / nicht wegen den Noten / aufgrund von zuspähtkommen verschlafen / plötzliches verschwinden / schwänzen usw.
ich bekam auch keine schulverweise weil ich sonst nochmehr unterricht  verpasst hätte

stolz bin ich nicht ich könnte mich eher hauen aber Lustig waren diese schuljahre allemal so herzlich lachen kann ich nurnoch selten / meine klasse war einfach der hammer

naja das wra das ende 

In der 5ten war ich aufem gymi und in der 6ten auf der haupt wie das geht fragt das elisabeth gymnasium


----------



## dragon1 (1. Juli 2008)

ganz vergessen:
tuete mir kleber+sessel einer mitschuelerin=kappute hose und die ganze klasse wird befragt wers war(mich habens nichtt erwischt (: )


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juli 2008)

omg kleber .. wie billig ist denn sowas ...


----------



## yilmo (1. Juli 2008)

Hmm,also meine ganzen Einträge will ich garnicht aufzählen und die bemerkung auf dem Zeugnist ist entspricht nicht den erwartungen,aber hab heute meinen erweiterten realschulabschluss bekommen also passts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (1. Juli 2008)

mofsens schrieb:


> un dann gibts erst recht dresche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mir sowas von Scheiss egal ob die mir was antun wollen, erst wird angeklagt und wenn die wieder kommen nochmals angeklagt. Und wenn sie dann schon wieder kommen brech ich ihnen halt was ^^

Ich will nicht sagen ich bin total stark, aber mal ernsthaft: Mehr als 70% von denen sind eigentlich ziemlich schwach..


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juli 2008)

@vorposta
jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 seh ich genau so, die 3 boa ich bin stark lawl deppen gehen auf mich zu .. und genau da hatt  ich keine lust wegzugehen ..
hab kolegen gesagt wenn der mir eine haut nehm ich einen mit zum arzt .. *g* was ich auch gemacht hab. naja gleich darauf sind die anderen abgehauen .. pussis^^

klar wenn so ein grizzli von einem mann kommt sag ich auch eher .. hi schön dich kennen gelernt zu haben aber hab noch was anderes zu un .. cucu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber anonsten weis nid ..


----------



## Mr G33k (1. Juli 2008)

Ich hab zwei neue: Stören des Unterrichts und Zeitunglesen während des Unterrichts.


----------



## Shalor (1. Juli 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Ich hab zwei neue: Stören des Unterrichts und Zeitunglesen während des Unterrichts.




Mann bist du böse!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (1. Juli 2008)

Letzten Winter ging die ganze Klasse Skifahren auf einen grossen Hügel nahe des Dorfes - auch der Lehrer kam mit. ich fuhr oben mit den Jungs rum, bis plötzlich der Lehrer angerauscht kam, in so einem komischen, violetten Skianzug. Er stand auf zwei Latten (die wür heute wohl als überdimensionierte Latten eines Gartenzaunes bezeichnen würden).
Da fragte er uns: "Begleitet ihr mich nach unten?" Wir haben wenig später eingewilligt, weil wir uns an den Fahrkünsten des Lehrers ergötzen wollten.
Jedefalls fuhr er auf dem Runterweg in einen Baum und brach sich das Gen... das Bein! War sehr amüsant.

Versucht einmal Baseball im Schulzimmer zu spielen - immer ein Lacher wert.


----------



## tschilpi (1. Juli 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Omg, gegen euch war ich ja recht brav.
> 
> In der 4 Klasse kamm ich mal 15 Minuten zu spät und musste nachsitzen,
> habe das nie verstanden.
> ...


Habt ihr einen Eintrag pro nicht gemacht Hausaufgaben bekommen?
Wenn ja, dann sollten einpaar unserer Mitschüler schon um die 321 haben^^


----------



## mofsens (1. Juli 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Omg, gegen euch war ich ja recht brav.
> 
> In der 4 Klasse kamm ich mal 15 Minuten zu spät und musste nachsitzen,
> habe das nie verstanden.
> ...



leute wie du haben mir taeglich den arsch gerettet durch abschreiben lassen etc ^^


----------



## Gramarye (1. Juli 2008)

mhhhh mal n klasseneintrag bekommen, der so ziemlich die schuld von mir und meinem freund wae. wir haben jemanden die schnürsenkel an einen tisch und an einen stuhl am anderen ende des klassenzimmers gebunden. als die lehrerin wissen wollt, warum er nicht auf seinem platz hockt, antwortete er so ganz locker: " der stuhl und der tisch sind an meinen Schuh festgebunden.."

Was auch lustig ist, ist mitten in der stunde Erdbeben/Fliegeralarm zu schreien und unter den Tisch zu springen (mit vielen eingeweihten am lustigsten)

naja aber sonst lautet die devise: immer bedeckt halten und nicht erwischen lassen...diejenigen sind die Profis..


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

kb eintrag und tadel, weil ich und n paar freunde unsere lehrerin in den schrank gesperrt ham und dann eis essen gegangen sind... man gab das ärger @ home und inner schule... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> kb eintrag und tadel, weil ich und n paar freunde unsere lehrerin in den schrank gesperrt ham und dann eis essen gegangen sind... man gab das ärger @ home und inner schule...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


OHA!!!!


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

> kb eintrag und tadel, weil ich und n paar freunde unsere lehrerin in den schrank gesperrt ham und dann eis essen gegangen sind



Solche Leute sind das letzte. Ihr seid wohl auch die ersten, die ein Lehrer schlagen würden und das mit dem Handy aufnehmen würden um es dann ins Internet zu stellen. Widerlich!


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

nein. soetwas würd ich niemals tun. ich weiß nicht wies um meine kumpels steht, aber ich bin gegen gewalt!....außerdem wars n großer schrank


----------



## Shalor (2. Juli 2008)

Hört sich meiner Meinung eher nach fake an... Wie kann man eine Lehrerin in einen Schrank einschliessen? Wo Vania doch so gegen Gewalt ist...


----------



## Death_Master (2. Juli 2008)

Ich bin auch gegen Gewalt, hatte auch erst sehr wenige Einträge und den letzten vor ein paar Jahren!!!


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> nein. soetwas würd ich niemals tun. ich weiß nicht wies um meine kumpels steht, aber ich bin gegen gewalt!....außerdem wars n großer schrank


hahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalol (2. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte noch nie Einträge und musste noch nie Nachsitzen. Ich solltet euch echtmal um euer Verhalten kümmern. Wie wollt ihr so zu etwas werden?


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

das is bei mir jahre her... 6. klasse..... jez bin ich inner 11. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (2. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> das is bei mir jahre her... 6. klasse..... jez bin ich inner 11.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn ihr sowas schon mit 10, 11 Jahren gemacht habt, was macht ihr denn jetzt? Echt erschreckend. Ich hoffe, dass an der Story nichts dran ist.


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

was wir jez machen? naja eig keinen scheiß mehr, die pupertät is ja bald vorbei, da vergehn die lausbub gedanken ^^


----------



## iggeblackmoore (3. Juli 2008)

Sehr witzig wenn die Leute hier sagen, dass so etwas erschreckend sei. 
Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass es sowas früher nicht gegeben hätte, ich denke sogar in manchen hinsichten, war es früher noch schlimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ihr könnt doch echt nicht erzählen, dass man so etwas früher nicht gemacht hat, oder zumindest andere Klassenkameraden oder Freunde.
Wenn ich zum Beispiel höre, was mein Vater immer erzählt, was sie früher gemacht haben, oder mein Opa, der war auch nicht besser.
Auch wenn ich bei Freunden bin und wir erzählen, was wir angestellt haben kommen die meistens auch mit einem Schmunzeln an und erzählen uns Geschichte, die noch viel krasser sind.


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

Gehts noch? Schon mal etwas von Respekt gehört? Ich und meine Freunde haben uns auf jeden Fall nie so benommen und dermaßen unlustige Streiche gemacht wie die Lehrerin in Schränke einsperren oder schlagen oder beleidigen. Und ja. Sowas ist erschreckend. Alleine diese ganzen Nachrichten darüber, dass Prügelein mit der Lehrerin ins Internet gestellt werden.. könnt diesen Kiddis den Hals dafür umdrehen.

Nein. Sowas hat es "früher" nicht gegeben, zumindestens nicht bei uns.


----------



## Illuminatos (3. Juli 2008)

Also echt mal, wie könnt ihr nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mal echt, sowas gehört einfach dazu, Lehrer taten es selber auch.
Aber früher (heutige Elterngeneration) wars schon derbst. Die Klasse meiner Mutter hatte Sage und Schreibe 4 Lehrer verjagt. So Weit ich weiß, ist eine davon noch immer nich wieder ganz rund. Sowas geht dann auch zu weit, aber Stichwort Schränke ist voll in Ordnung denk ich.
Oder Lehrer aussperren und Schlüssel von innen im Schloss lassen^^ -> war ne schöne Freistunde.
Wer das schlimm findet saß/sitzt bestimmt immer in der 1. Reihe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (3. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> [...]
> Wer das schlimm findet saß/sitzt bestimmt immer in der 1. Reihe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder besitzt/besaß noch soetwas wie soziale Verantwortung für sich und seine Mitmenschen.


----------



## nalcarya (3. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> nein. soetwas würd ich niemals tun. ich weiß nicht wies um meine kumpels steht, aber ich bin gegen gewalt!....außerdem wars n großer schrank


Als ob Freiheitsberaubung (was in etwas einsperren definitiv ist) keine Form von Gewalt wäre.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (3. Juli 2008)

zumindest nach dem was mir so erzählt wurde waren die streiche oder was früher jedenfalls viel origineller...


----------



## Yuukami (7. Juli 2008)

gibt auch nen eintrag wo steht das einer sein "Glied an claudia abgeklatscht hat" ich suchs ma


----------



## the Huntress (7. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> kb eintrag und tadel, weil ich und n paar freunde unsere lehrerin in den schrank gesperrt ham und dann eis essen gegangen sind... man gab das ärger @ home und inner schule...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erbärmlich. Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen.


Ich habe wie gesagt nie Einträge oder ähnlichen Ärger bekommen. Habe Respekt vor den Lehrern und sie haben Respekt vor dir. Beruht alles auf Gegenseitigkeit.
Natürlich gibt es auch einige Ausnahmen, aber die sind es einfach nicht wert sich drüber aufzuregen. Irgendwan wird jedes Fach mit einem neuen Lehrer besetzt.


----------



## Elazaar (7. Juli 2008)

Hmm...
Fast jeden Tag nen Eintrag wegen 2-5min zu spät erscheinen. 
1x Türgriff rausgerissen (unabsichtlich)
1x Mäppchen durch geschlossenes! Fenster geworfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Konsequenzen waren aber alle halb so schlimm...alle ziemlich locker bei uns.^^


----------



## Deanne (7. Juli 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Oder besitzt/besaß noch soetwas wie soziale Verantwortung für sich und seine Mitmenschen.



/signed

Ich saß früher übrigens nicht in der 1. Reihe, habe auch gerne mal Mist gebaut und rebelliert, aber manche Sachen gehen nun mal zu weit.


----------



## Siu (7. Juli 2008)

> 1x Mäppchen durch geschlossenes! Fenster geworfen.



*hust* Verlesen... trotzdem gilt die Frage wie möglich


----------



## Elazaar (7. Juli 2008)

EDIT: Dann ist ja alles wieder in Ordung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (7. Juli 2008)

Es ist zu spät Oo - Mäppchen steht da ja.. kannste das ma umändern in Mappe?^^


----------

